# Being passed by a breeder?



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Has anyone had great conversations with a breeder they wanted to use and then been passed up for higher paying customers? 

I spoke with a breeder back in Febuary about starting our search for another puppy to add to our family. Currently 2 dogs and a cat, my fiance and I. We told the breeder about our family and what we wanted in a puppy. We talked about everything and anything and we spoke on and off for weeks through phone and email. Two litters were already on the ground none of the puppies spoken for but then all were sold without the breeder contacting us about a puppy. Obviously several month have gone by and every time I comment on the breeders facebook about a puppy they say all are spoken for already. 

There was just a litter born this past week and we asked for pictures and asked if any of the puppies would be a match but no response. I feel like because my co-worker(who set us up with this breeder) is neighbors and very close friends with the breeder and promised us a "friend deal" on a puppy **that we NEVER asked for a deal on a puppy** that we are being passed over to other families paying the breeders full price. I did tell the breeder we wanted a perfect match for our family and were willing to wait however long it took but I would at least like some responses back to my inquires. 

Has anyone ever been passed over for higher payers on a puppy before?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you look for a different breeder? I would.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Did the breeder offer you the 'friend deal' or was it offered by your co-worker? Just curious. Maybe your co-worker spoke out of turn and wasn't in the position to offer you this deal. Maybe, I dunno, I'm just typing out loud.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Maybe the breeder does not actually like your co-worker.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like the breeder is trying to avoid you for whatever reason. Maybe it's your friend or maybe it's something you said that turned them off. Either way, that's what it sounds like they're doing. 

If I were you, I'd start researching other breeders. There are plenty of very good breeders out there.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I've done actually ...just the opposite....
Potential buyer contacted me regarding puppy....*very good home*...he told me his price range....I offered a very nice puppy (lower than our normal asking price).
Buyer was interested....
Immediately received 2 other requests for the *same* puppy (at normal asking purchase price)....
First buyer received puppy, because I had spoken to them first...and they were a very good home option for my puppy.
Potential buyers 2 & 3...were also nice candidates...but "honoring one's word" and reputation means more to me than a few hundred dollars.....
*I'm a very bad sales person...*


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> I've done actually ...just the opposite....
> Potential buyer contacted me regarding puppy....*very good home*...he told me his price range....I offered a very nice puppy (lower than our normal asking price).
> Buyer was interested....
> Immediately received 2 other requests for the *same* puppy (at normal asking purchase price)....
> ...


Maybe, but with your ethic you'll be in business for a long time (if you choose).


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

robinhuerta said:


> I've done actually ...just the opposite....
> Potential buyer contacted me regarding puppy....*very good home*...he told me his price range....I offered a very nice puppy (lower than our normal asking price).
> Buyer was interested....
> Immediately received 2 other requests for the *same* puppy (at normal asking purchase price)....
> ...


Absolutely agree with that statement. More people should do business like this... it's basic business ethics. I think it says a lot about your character though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> I've done actually ...just the opposite....
> Potential buyer contacted me regarding puppy....*very good home*...he told me his price range....I offered a very nice puppy (lower than our normal asking price).
> Buyer was interested....
> Immediately received 2 other requests for the *same* puppy (at normal asking purchase price)....
> ...


 
i wouldnt say that. you've got me, a hard core sable lover, heavily considering a pup from you. my meanie hubby who says no more animals ever (he's full of it and he knows it) even says heck yeah so you must be doing something right! 

OP ~ i've heard of it happening but never with reputable breeders. Seems to me, they'd have the guts to tell you why they keep passing you over at the very least. I agree with the suggestion to look elsewhere.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sometimes a breeder can tell or has vibes that a potential customer is not going to be a good fit with the breeder. Are you sure this is about the price??? I have had opportunities to sell pups and the buyer wants a perfect puppy to fit in a given situation. Or they may want want you to assure them that the dog will get along with the cat. I can't do that, and sometimes the bells just go off and say you don't want or need this sale.
Not saying what the reason is in your case but it is obvious they don't want to deal with you so move on. Plain and simple....there are thousands of breeders out there.JMO


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> I feel like because my co-worker(who set us up with this breeder) is neighbors and very close friends with the breeder and promised us a "friend deal" on a puppy **that we NEVER asked for a deal on a puppy** that we are being passed over to other families paying the breeders full price. I did tell the breeder we wanted a perfect match for our family and were willing to wait however long it took but I would at least like some responses back to my inquires.


I doubt that the breeder is passing you up for the highest bidder. It could be that she doesn't yet have the right match for you, or it could be that she doesn't want to sell a pup to you, for whatever reason... maybe based on something either you or your co-worker said? I don't know, but she should at least respond to you one way or the other.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What Cliff says is absolutely true....
When breeders receive emails from potential buyers....we are asked a long list of wants, needs and "predetermined requirements"...(some are not realistic).
I decline many requests for puppies...usually because the potential buyer has left me with a bad impression or the "match" of puppy & buyer is just not in either one's best interest.
Breeders are wrong to "guarantee" or promise that their puppies are *perfect* for all scenarios & living enviroments...because they aren't. Puppies are as individual as people are.
JMO


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> Sometimes a breeder can tell or has vibes that a potential customer is not going to be a good fit with the breeder. Are you sure this is about the price??? I have had opportunities to sell pups and the buyer wants a perfect puppy to fit in a given situation. Or they may want want you to assure them that the dog will get along with the cat. I can't do that, and sometimes the bells just go off and say you don't want or need this sale.
> Not saying what the reason is in your case but it is obvious they don't want to deal with you so move on. Plain and simple....there are thousands of breeders out there.JMO


This makes sense as well.... 
but it may also be very possible your co-worker said somethings about you to the breeder that the breeder didnt like or agree with.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We had great contact the first few months about what we wanted. We gave the breeder a list of wants and she had said all were realistic and she was going to match us up with the right situation. We have a specific look that we want and one litter was only 3 pups and the other was I believe 8. The smaller litter was the correct colorings but all were spoken for prior to our speaking and the larger litter werent the colors we talked about. 

My co-worker speaks very highly of the breeder as have many people on here. I had asked what the cost of a puppy that matched us would cost and never got a response. Just the other day one of my other friends had parked next to the breeder at the grocery store not knowing who she was and they got talking bc my friend had her two dobermans in the car and I guess the breeder had commented on the two dogs. My friend and the breeder got talking and once my friend realized it was the breeder I was on a waiting list for had mention my name and the breeder had spoken nothing but kind words saying that we were waiting for a puppy. My friend didn't say how she knew me just mention my name and that they were the breeder I had mentioned about getting a puppy from so the kind words make me feel like maybe the right puppy hasnt come along??

I am getting married in September and the breeder knows that as well. I am hoping that maybe the right puppy color, temperment, drive and lines just hasn't come along yet and that is why we haven't been contacted. I had a hard time in the beginning when I was researching raw and wanted to buy food from the breeder. We had a hard time hooking up about picking up cases of raw so I ended up going elsewhere for a better price and finally 2 months later after waiting for cases she finally called saying she had raw cases for me to which I replied I was all set for now and when I ran out would call. Its been since then that she hasn't been responding. Could I have offended them by not taking food 2 months after I contacted them about switching? We left it as when she had a case "that week" NOT 2 months later she would call me to pick it up by "that friday" and I couldn't wait anymore bc I didnt want to buy more dry food waiting. In any case does anyone know any good breeders in the CT, MA area? Im in CT but willing to travel some what to get the right match.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly1331 said:


> In any case does anyone know any good breeders in the CT, MA area? Im in CT but willing to travel some what to get the right match.


What exactly are you looking for in terms of color, lines, drive, temperament, expectations, etc.?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Now, see, the color thing is a red flag to me....it seems liek a lot of breeders feel it's a bit of a red flag that x, y, z, AND color have to match. For you to discount an entire little because of color...and the food things combined. 

Completely just throwing things out there. Ultimately we'll never know. But I think the price isssue is a bit far out there. I dount it has a lot to do witha few hundred dollars.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When you bought the RAW, did you notify her that you had found some elsewhere? If I order something from someone, then I either notify them or if I didn't then I buy it so they don't get stuck with it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's a funny (in a disturbing kind of way) story....
A potential buyer visited a *very large GSD Kennel in the Illinois area*...(no name needed). The "potential puppy buyer" just happened to mention *our kennel name* and stated that *our puppy prices* were much less, and they wanted to "inquire" why??...being that "we" (both kennels) compete regularly in the venues..... This *big Kennel person* stated...."Oh, they *cannot command* the prices that I do....etc...etc..
That "potential buyer" bought into the "hype", and paid the $4000 price tag for a puppy.
Breeders face these kinds of scenarios also.....buyers think...inexpensive puppy = less quality. (ridiculous).


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> *Now, see, the color thing is a red flag to me....it seems liek a lot of breeders feel it's a bit of a red flag that x, y, z, AND color have to match. For you to discount an entire little because of color*...and the food things combined.
> 
> Completely just throwing things out there. Ultimately we'll never know. But I think the price isssue is a bit far out there. I dount it has a lot to do witha few hundred dollars.


Why is that? Why is it a red flag that a potential buyer knows what color they want? Is it too much of a request? I realize that not all colors are available in any given litter, but to flag a potential buyer for having a preference? Really?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GSDElsa said:


> Now, see, the color thing is a red flag to me....it seems liek a lot of breeders feel it's a bit of a red flag that x, y, z, AND color have to match. For you to discount an entire little because of color...and the food things combined.


I think people just don't know. All they might know are the black and tans and that's what they want. That's the color of joe schmoes dog from down the street and that's the color of the GSD from the movies. They don't know about all the lines and colors out there, so they have that "typical GSD" look in their head and that's what they want.

I don't think that would make them potential bad dog owners. Maybe they haven't done as much research as they should, but I don't think this should throw up red flags as someone you definitely wouldn't want to sell your puppies to. 

For whatever reason, some people just want a specific color. Can't really fault them for having a preference... i know i do. That's just my take on it though.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> When you bought the RAW, did you notify her that you had found some elsewhere? If I order something from someone, then I either notify them or if I didn't then I buy it so they don't get stuck with it.


^^^This. She may have ordered this specifically for you, paid for it, and now she's out the money until you pick it up. I would have gone and gotten the raw food regardless, unless my freezer wasn't big enough. Granted, she got it two months later than she said she was going to, but perhaps she only orders once a month.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I think people just don't know. All they might know are the black and tans and that's what they want. That's the color of joe schmoes dog from down the street and that's the color of the GSD from the movies. They don't know about all the lines and colors out there, so they have that "typical GSD" look in their head and that's what they want.
> 
> I don't think that would make them potential bad dog owners. Maybe they haven't done as much research as they should, but I don't think this should throw up red flags as someone you definitely wouldn't want to sell your puppies to.
> 
> For whatever reason, some people just want a specific color. Can't really fault them for having a preference... i know i do. That's just my take on it though.


 
i agree. I know color is the very last thing you're supposed to look for. But i still prefer a certain look and color because thats what i like. Though i'm willing to get a dog with the temperment qualities/personality qualities/drives/high trainability/etc that i'm looking for even if the color isnt what i would very much prefer. I'm a sable fan. no big secret there. Sables are my color choice BUT if i'm able to get the qualities i'm looking for in a dog that isnt sable or have any chance of getting that sable (prefer dark-black sables) pup from a litter but has what i'm looking for, then i'll compromise. Kinda like dont judge a book by its cover. I may not care for the saddle backs we see in showlines but if thats where i'm going to be able to get the dog i'm looking for, i will look into it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Personally....I don't think there is anything wrong with having a preference on "color or coat type"....or gender for that matter.
We all have "preferences" that's why we dress, eat, live and socialize they way we do....
We all have preferences in the animals we have too....
Preference can only become a problem when it **blindly** _*limits *_the beholder of all other important factors.....this problem is equal in both breeders and owners.
JMO

BTW...I *prefer *the black sable coloring & looks of DDR WL's _....."go figure"...._I breed and compete primarily with black & red SL's..?!:shrug:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Personally....I don't think there is anything wrong with having a preference on "color or coat type"....or gender for that matter.
> We all have "preferences" that's why we dress, eat, live and socialize they way we do....
> We all have preferences in the animals we have too....
> Preference can only become a problem when it **blindly** _*limits *_the beholder of all other important factors.....this problem is equal in both breeders and owners.
> JMO


 
'like!'


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

The breeder told me to grab some raw from the pet store to cover if I ran out of kibble and found it was cheaper to buy a case versus one or two chubs at a time. I sent her email after email after email saying I was running out of kibble and only had so many days left and then the day I ran out I emailed again asking when she was getting cases. She doesn't order the raw they make them themselves at their kennel and had just spent the morning making several cases but left them in their kennel the next state over(we are very close to a state border) and wouldnt be going back until later that week. I gave plenty of notice about the food to no responses. So it wasn't my lack of communication but the breeders.

As far as what we want yes we are being specific because we don't NEED a 3rd dog but we would LIKE a 3rd dog that matches our family. We said time frame wouldn't matter but would like something within the year or so. We even expanded what we were looking for after speaking with her and learning more about the breed. We originally wanted a black female with medium to high drive showing some protection qualities and good nerve. My male GSD doesn't have the best nerve but he is much better now, still timid but has outgrown alot of it. We have now expanded to either male or female my fiance was dead set on all black but we have agreed that if a black, bi-color, dark black sable or maybe even a dark red sable that fits our family we will welcome it into the family. We just don't want another b/t this time around and I think that is perfectly fine everyone has their likes and we shouldn't be crossed off just bc of a color we like or dont like. We are looking into the Czech working lines but are open to others as long as the dog fits our family. 

In the end t doesnt matter to us what the dog looks like, what lines it comes from or what titles the parents have as long as it is a healthy pup that matches our family. Our current 2 dogs get along perfectly and even the cat thinks hes a dog sharing food from both dogs bowls while they are eating, sleeping all together, NEVER ANY fights between any of the 3 animals.

The only comment that sticks in my head from the breeder is that "their dogs are going to dominate my current dogs and become the alpha dog no matter what we do with the puppy thats a quality that their litters seem to have." I made clear to the breeder we would wait for a perfect match and if it didn't happen it was ok and eventually months o years down the line the match would come we are willing to wait it out.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Honestly Gilly, if you have specific requirements and told the breeder that you were willing to wait for just the right puppy - then two litters, one with only 3 pups, is nothing! Very normal for breeders who only breed occasionally to have all puppies spoken for even before they hit the ground, and to have looooong waiting lists of potential buyers. Some people who want a pup from a certain breeder, but they want, for example, a long coat, or a certain colour, or lower drives, will wait several litters or a year or more until that perfect puppy arrives, with the understanding that such a pup may never even materialize itself. 

If the breeder is saying that all the pups are spoken for, then I tend to believe it. If you told the breeder that you are willing to wait for just the right pup, then that could be a long wait.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We have never used a breeder before in all my life of owning dogs. We have always done rescues who needed homes which is how I came across my current 2 dogs. Lexi my GSD/Mastiff cross was a rescue from MA where her owners couldnt keep her due to their Rotti beating up on her big time. Lexi came to use at about 7 months old covered in bites and scars all over her legs. All of which have fully recovered. And our GSD Zeus was at one of the puppy mill places that "buys from breeders" we have his paperwork but he was kept in a 5x5 walled crate with 2 other dogs where the 3 of them could only stand or lay down on eachother and they kept attacking Zeus. We always try to stop in at these places when in the area and we watched the dog fight between the 2 other pups ganging up on Zeus tearing his ears and opening up his muzzle in several places. He was covered in blood all over his face and I mentioned to the store employee about the fight and injuries to which she replied oh it happens all the time they are playing. We ended up paying the fee to get Zeus out at only 5 months old he was skin and bones and unable to walk. He ripped off his pads learning to walk on the grass and his poor legs were touching the ground we never thought hed stand up straight. But hes fully recovered and happy now! 

So looking into a breeder is totally new to me and if we honeslty find a rescue pup more in need than buying from the breeder we would rather save a life then be picky. Obviously with plenty of notice to the breeder. Either way no rush just wish I'd get more communication to emails or calls.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

We waited 2 1/2 years for Killian. We wanted a specific breeding. I only went into it saying, sable, male, working drive. We waited YEARS! That's how bad we wanted him. We were patient, we saved money, we prepared ourselves. I knew I had the right breeder and the right Dam, we waited for the right Sire and now we've got everythig we could have hoped for. 

To me, it sounds like you need to find a new breeder, that's just my thoughts though!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think if you REALLY want to go with this particular breeder, call her on the phone, I would ask if she maybe has a problem with you, if you offended her in some way, whatever, and get a definitive answer .. Something that rather bothers me, is her saying her dogs no matter what you get, is going to end up being dominant over your existing dogs I don't think I would want to throw that into my 'peaceful' mix. 

If that's something you don't wish to do, I would look elsewhere. 

It sounds like you would just like a healthy, well tempered addition. With that, here's a couple of breeders that I would check out in the area in no particular order.
Upcoming litters - Ryanhaus Kennel in MA
www.vonhena-c.com in NH I know Pam also has a couple of older females already housebroken/etc for sale

And if your willing to travel some or ship I like Crooked Creeks dogs as well
Home

I'm sure there are others, those are just a couple off the top of my head.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Have you offered to place a deposit on a pup, or has the breeder asked for a deposit. Every pup we have gotten that we "ordered"(meaning made an agreement before the breeding took place or before pups were on the ground) required a deposit and a contract. Without that, it's all just talk as far as I'm concerned. No one owes anyone anything at this point. Also realize, that if you place a deposit and then suddenly find a rescue or another pup from a different breeder you lose your deposit. If your breeder does want a deposit and a contract, make sure it has a time limit on how long you will wait for a pup before getting your deposit back. If the breeder has 2-4 litters a year then you should expect the right pup for you within 18months-2 years. I've never waited that long, but am willing to for the right dog. I think the longest we waited was just over a year which was fine.

Annette


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Have you offered to place a deposit on a pup, or has the breeder asked for a deposit. Every pup we have gotten that we "ordered"(meaning made an agreement before the breeding took place or before pups were on the ground) required a deposit and a contract.


This is a good point..

And on the other foot... If the breeder truly has no plans in selling you a puppy, then I think it's only fair that they do the right thing in saying that, they should be up front about it..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think you have to compromise. you can find
what you want in any color.



KZoppa said:


> i agree. I know color is the very last thing you're supposed to look for. But i still prefer a certain look and color because thats what i like. Though i'm willing to get a dog with the temperment qualities/personality qualities/drives/high trainability/etc that i'm looking for even if the color isnt what i would very much prefer. I'm a sable fan. no big secret there. Sables are my color choice BUT if i'm able to get the qualities i'm looking for in a dog that isnt sable or have any chance of getting that sable (prefer dark-black sables) pup from a litter but has what i'm looking for, then i'll compromise. Kinda like dont judge a book by its cover. I may not care for the saddle backs we see in showlines but if thats where i'm going to be able to get the dog i'm looking for, i will look into it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The best breeders try to match their dogs with the knowledge, skills, ability and background of the potential puppy owners. 

They do NOT just sell a puppy to someone because that someone contacts them and wants to buy a puppy from them. 

So if I contacted a breeder, I'd prefer them to be honest and TELL me why they they don't find me as a good match for their dogs.....but I certainly do not EXPECT them to sell one to me either. 

Plus, if they were truly just out for the money and selling to people with the most money....... I would absolutely never never never buy a pup from someone with those ethics as a breeder. I want a responsible breeder with a goal of having the BEST health and BEST temperament for what their breeding goals are (Sch, herding, tracking, agility, breed ring, ???) Nice if they can meet their bills and make a bit of money for all their hard work, but if cash is their only goal then I'm not wasting my time with them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are many people who contact me that I will not sell to. Period. Some are out of the country (Phillipines for example) and I just tell them sorry. Some are pet people who just will not devote the time or have the lifestyle to commit to a dog that I feel is needed. Some of these, I will try to educate and send to a pup that I think will be more suitable.

It is NOT about who can pay more...pups are generally the same price - or grouped by price (stock coats vs long coats)...pets or sport homes are same price...males and females same price. 

There is some reason, perhaps that they just don't have enough pups for you to have the sex you prefer...or they got a pile more inquiries and feel some are more likely to do something with the pups. It is not good business to not let you know something though!!!

Lee


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I would be very frustrated in your circumstance. I know breeders I have spoken to who have deemed me unsuitable have told me up front, or I got the vibe VERY clearly.

You should give them one last call and say, here are my requirements again, I am willing to put a deposit and get in a contract. If you are unwilling to go forward, I would really appreciate it if you could tell me which aspects of my candidacy you found unsuitable for your breeding goals.

It could be they're just waiting, but best to find out concretely so you're not wasting your time.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Gilly1331 said:


> We have never used a breeder before in all my life of owning dogs. We have always done rescues who needed homes which is how I came across my current 2 dogs. Lexi my GSD/Mastiff cross was a rescue from MA where her owners couldnt keep her due to their Rotti beating up on her big time. Lexi came to use at about 7 months old covered in bites and scars all over her legs. All of which have fully recovered. And our GSD Zeus was at one of the puppy mill places that "buys from breeders" we have his paperwork but he was kept in a 5x5 walled crate with 2 other dogs where the 3 of them could only stand or lay down on eachother and they kept attacking Zeus. We always try to stop in at these places when in the area and we watched the dog fight between the 2 other pups ganging up on Zeus tearing his ears and opening up his muzzle in several places. He was covered in blood all over his face and I mentioned to the store employee about the fight and injuries to which she replied oh it happens all the time they are playing. We ended up paying the fee to get Zeus out at only 5 months old he was skin and bones and unable to walk. He ripped off his pads learning to walk on the grass and his poor legs were touching the ground we never thought hed stand up straight. But hes fully recovered and happy now!
> 
> So looking into a breeder is totally new to me and if we honeslty find a rescue pup more in need than buying from the breeder we would rather save a life then be picky. Obviously with plenty of notice to the breeder. Either way no rush just wish I'd get more communication to emails or calls.


I hope you reported those people to the proper authorities. After all, you had a perfect example in hand.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I might have missed something but it sounds like the only communication you've had recently is via facebook posts. I don't think you can make the assumption you're being passed up. At this point there is no reason to think price is an issue or they got a bad vibe from you. Give them a call and have a candid conversation about it. If indeed they have decided to pass you up for whatever reason and did not bother to discuss it with you, then they aren't people you'd want to do business with anyway. I hope you get your answers


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree that until you put a deposit down, your breeder doesn't have any obligation to hold a puppy for you. I also agree that one year is not a lot of time to get you your perfect puppy to match your family, especially if you are not dealing with a breeder who pumps out lots of puppies. If you offer to put down a deposit with this breeder and they don't take your money, then you have your answer.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> The only comment that sticks in my head from the breeder is that "their dogs are going to dominate my current dogs and become the alpha dog no matter what we do with the puppy thats a quality that their litters seem to have." I made clear to the breeder we would wait for a perfect match and if it didn't happen it was ok and eventually months o years down the line the match would come we are willing to wait it out.


After describing your other two dogs, I think the breeder is trying to do right by you in finding you the perfect pup. Since as she says, her lines tend to be dominant dogs, and both your dogs have a history of abuse, she is probably waiting for a relatively easygoing, peaceful pup to come along for you. That may take a while to happen, as most WL breeders don't breed for peaceful and easygoing. Add in the color requirement, and it may take years.

You might want to look at other breeders. Some strive for a drivey, "sporty" temperament in their dogs, others strive for a solid, strong-nerved temperament. The two are not mutually exclusive, of course, but there is a delicate balance that must be struck in dog that will be a housepet AND a SchH dog.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have asked what the price for a pup would be and offered to put a deposit to hold one but the breeder said not to put a deposit until they had a match and she never gave a price to me either. 

I think I am going to look into some other breeders that others have suggested. I don't want a no matter what dominate dog..I want a match for my two peaceful dogs. I am also going to give the breeder a call this week. Im going to ask if she is going to sell me a puppy when one comes along or if she has decided not to sell our family a puppy. I am extremely active with my current dogs. Everyday we do 5 mile hikes, I take them swimming everyday as well, they go with me everywhere on errands, on other dog walks, to work to visit, to my friends and families homes. It is a rare occassion that my two dogs are NOT with me. I only work 3 days a week and they are 7pm-7am so I am home all day everyday and when I am working my fiance is home during the hours I am away. In anycase I am going to call this week (waiting on a job that I interviewed to get back to me first) and find out whats actually going on. In the meantime I am going to start researching other breeders to see if any of their pups would be a better match. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> I have asked what the price for a pup would be and offered to put a deposit to hold one but the breeder said not to put a deposit until they had a match and she never gave a price to me either.
> 
> I think I am going to look into some other breeders that others have suggested. I don't want a no matter what dominate dog..I want a match for my two peaceful dogs. I am also going to give the breeder a call this week. Im going to ask if she is going to sell me a puppy when one comes along or if she has decided not to sell our family a puppy. I am extremely active with my current dogs. Everyday we do 5 mile hikes, I take them swimming everyday as well, they go with me everywhere on errands, on other dog walks, to work to visit, to my friends and families homes. It is a rare occassion that my two dogs are NOT with me. I only work 3 days a week and they are 7pm-7am so I am home all day everyday and when I am working my fiance is home during the hours I am away. In anycase I am going to call this week (waiting on a job that I interviewed to get back to me first) and find out whats actually going on. In the meantime I am going to start researching other breeders to see if any of their pups would be a better match. Thanks for all the advice!



Is there a particular "type" of puppy that you are looking for? Color/sex/workingline/showline??

I could offer a very good breeder near you that may offer the perfect match for your family. They are also AMAZING people who have fantastic communication skills!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> The breeder told me to grab some raw from the pet store to cover if I ran out of kibble and found it was cheaper to buy a case versus one or two chubs at a time. I sent her email after email after email saying I was running out of kibble and only had so many days left and then the day I ran out I emailed again asking when she was getting cases. She doesn't order the raw they make them themselves at their kennel and had just spent the morning making several cases but left them in their kennel the next state over(we are very close to a state border) and wouldnt be going back until later that week. I gave plenty of notice about the food to no responses. So it wasn't my lack of communication but the breeders.
> 
> As far as what we want yes we are being specific because we don't NEED a 3rd dog but we would LIKE a 3rd dog that matches our family. We said time frame wouldn't matter but would like something within the year or so. We even expanded what we were looking for after speaking with her and learning more about the breed. We originally wanted a black female with medium to high drive showing some protection qualities and good nerve. My male GSD doesn't have the best nerve but he is much better now, still timid but has outgrown alot of it. We have now expanded to either male or female my fiance was dead set on all black but we have agreed that if a black, bi-color, dark black sable or maybe even a dark red sable that fits our family we will welcome it into the family. We just don't want another b/t this time around and I think that is perfectly fine everyone has their likes and we shouldn't be crossed off just bc of a color we like or dont like. We are looking into the Czech working lines but are open to others as long as the dog fits our family.
> 
> ...


Just saw this, PM me if your interested. I live in MA and the places I am thinking of would only be a few hours drive for you depending on where you boarder.


----------

